# Plant ID - moss



## onyx (Sep 14, 2007)

I just purchased "peacock moss" from an APC member but I think it's java moss. Can you please help me ID this moss? Thanks!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

looks pretty close
check out http://www.aquamoss.com/


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

If it doesn't attach itself then its peacock


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

hard to tell until it grows in, but is branching out at an angle like peacock or willow


----------

